# Tried updating, now R/W mount of / denied



## aronduby (Sep 26, 2014)

I tried to upgrade from 7.1 to 8.4 yesterday and something went wrong, I'm thinking that something went wrong with the custom kernel or that I messed up resolving conflicts somewhere. Either way, here's where I'm at right now:

I can log in to single user mode, but / is being mounted as read only. I try `mount -o rw /` and get the following warning:

```
WARNING: R/W mount of / denied. Filesystem is not clean - run fsck
mount: : Operation not permitted
```

So I run fsck() and it tells me 

```
mount option <reload> is unknown
```

Any help would be incredibly appreciated


----------



## talsamon (Sep 26, 2014)

I think you mean 
	
	



```
mount option <remount> is unknown
```
.

see this thread:
https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=48081


----------



## aronduby (Sep 26, 2014)

Just double checked to make sure and its for sure reload no remount. 

I checked out the linked thread, `mount -u w /` resulted in the same mount denied , run fsck() message as above, and according to /etc/fstab the drive is ufs


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 26, 2014)

Boot from an install CD into the Shell mode (or better, mfsBSD) and run fsck() from there.  Do that before trying to mount any of the hard drive filesystems.


----------



## aronduby (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok, now I'm running mfsBSD but when I run `fsck` nothing happens, it just goes back to the command prompt with no output.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 29, 2014)

You have to tell it which filesystems to check.  In turn, that depends on the partition scheme used on the drive.  The root partition is usually /dev/ada0s1a or /dev/ada0p2, so:
`fsck -tufs -y /dev/ada0p2`


----------

